
Show HN: State of RSS Survey - erikrothoff
https://feeder.co/blog/473-state-of-rss-survey-2020
======
darekkay
The "Start Survey" button is only visible on mobile. On desktop, I was not
able to start it. (something might be blocked by uBlock)

~~~
erikrothoff
Oh no... Thanks for the heads up. The survey was previously embedded in an
iframe, so pushed a fix for that now.

